# Craigslist Enclosure



## jpxedge (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey everyone.

Looking for some advice regarding an enclosure for a future B&W Argentinian Tegu. I'm still in the research process and definitely not up to speed or ready quite yet to have a tegu, but am reading and deciding on what I would like to do enclosure-wise. There is someone locally selling a 6'x3'x3' cage on Craigslist that they built for $150. I'm not sure the condition, but am planning on taking a look at it to determine if it would be worth looking in to and then retrofitting it for a tegu's needs. Anyone have ideas on premade cages that may work well? If the CL cage doesn't pan out and I don't hear of any reasonable premade enclosures, I am going to start the process of building. 

Thanks for any help!


----------

